# March show & tell challenge: Mythology



## green soap (Mar 16, 2013)

I will start, because it just came out of cure and I seem to be selling out of this scent (good!).

I apologize that it is not much visually (bad soap porn - a very plain looking soap).  I do not mind the color though, and I think it goes well with the scent and theme.   The color is a result of combining reduced brown ale with rose clay.

Aphrodite's brew: Clary sage, sandalwood, ylang ylang, and a hint of both rose and jasmin.  It is one of my so called 'bastard scent blends', an EO/FO blend.  The light hoppy-malty aroma contributes as an added base note.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 16, 2013)

That looks great and sounds like a wonderful scent. What myth does it represent? 

Also, I forgot about the challenge so I'd better hustle and come up with something. 

eta: Never mind. I just noticed the label - Aphrodite's Brew.


----------



## green soap (Mar 16, 2013)

Aphrodite is the goddess of love in Greek mythology. - I edited the caption on the OP


----------



## danahuff (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice! I am going to make mine tomorrow.


----------



## christinak (Mar 16, 2013)

Wonderful, I can almost smell it   How much scents are you using for your loaf and how many lbs?  I can't find a good ratio when I am combining FO and EO.  It seems like it's never enough...maybe Im too stingy


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 16, 2013)

Great idea! I think the plain soap goes. I'm not sure the ancients colored thier soap.


----------



## Marilyna (Mar 16, 2013)

Pretty and love the stamp!


----------



## Seifenblasen (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh goodie!  I just happened to have one that's almost done curing - *Daphne*.  The EO blend is not even close in complexity as Green Soap's, it only contains:  bay laurel, lemon, and rosemary.

When Daphne was being chased by Apollo, she appealed to Gaia and was transformed into a bay laurel tree.  The laurel became sacred to Apollo and victors at the Pythian Games (precursor of the Olympic Games) were crowned with laurel leaves.  Rosemary, is for remembrance.  And I threw in lemon just because it smells good.

The soap is a very drab, utilitarian bastile with a bit of green clay.

Now I also got some blotched soap that could be named Thor - the scent was not quite right and it hit you in the face like a lightning bolt!  :twisted:


----------



## green soap (Mar 16, 2013)

Saifenblassen, the scent sounds delightful and I love the story.  The soap looks very inviting too (use me use me!)

This is one of my favorite combinations in cooking but I bet it smells different in soap.


----------



## Seifenblasen (Mar 16, 2013)

Green Soap, it actually smells a lot like California bay leaf (as supposed to Turkish bay leaf).  

I also like lemon, rosemary, and fennel seeds in cooking ...


----------



## Badger (Mar 16, 2013)

I love both of these soaps, the use of EOs to come across with the myth and not using color so much was very nice and elegant!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 16, 2013)

Lookin good my soap-friends   I'm sitting this challenge out.  Too much soap right now!


----------



## houseofwool (Mar 16, 2013)

My attempt at this challenge probably fits better under the botched batch thread!:shh:

I used CO only with a 20% SF to get a white base. I then used annatto, paprika and turmeric infused in OO to color. I was _hoping_ that it would look like the fires of Hades. The outcome fell far short of my vision. :Kitten Love:

I'd try it again with beet root powder or madder root to get a deeper red.

What doesn't show up well are the splotches of pink.


----------



## Seifenblasen (Mar 16, 2013)

But they look so nice in the photos!  You could name them Aurora, the goddess of dawn.  
_
Now when Dawn in *robe of saffron *was hastening from the streams of Okeanos, to bring light to mortals and immortals, Thetis reached the ships with the armor that the gods had given her.  - Homer's Illiad
_


----------



## danahuff (Mar 16, 2013)

Homer also uses the phrase "rosy-fingered Dawn," or "Dawn with fingertips of rose" in _The Odyssey._ That will take care of the splotches of pink.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 16, 2013)

houseofwool said:


> I was _hoping_ that it would look like the fires of Hades. The outcome fell far short of my vision.



It may not be what you envisioned but it's still very pretty colors. But please let me know if you're going to call it "Aurora". I had intended to use this myth for my batch and actually considered making a series of them over time like Aurora, Sol, Luna, Anemoi, etc. But  I can do something else. That's the great thing with mythology - plenty of ideas. 

eta: Never mind. I'll just pick another myth.


----------



## houseofwool (Mar 16, 2013)

Awww, thanks. Originally I wanted to do Neptune, but I don't have any blue dye. Yet. Gonna order some tonight.


----------



## Badger (Mar 16, 2013)

houseofwool, I know it is not as you intended but it is still beautiful.  My second attempt at my mythology soap is sitting in a pvc pipe and should be hard enough to unmold tonight or tomorrow.. but can't cut until Sunday or Monday.  Hopefully it is closer to my vision then my first one was or I might have to come up with a different myth as well


----------



## Badger (Mar 16, 2013)

*The Morrigan* is a Celtic goddess of battle, strife, and fertility.  Her name translates as "Great Queen" or "Phantom Queen."  She appeared the the Celtic hero Cu Chulainn many times.  The last time she appeared to him was as a washing women at a ford where she foretold his death in battle.  I had hoped for a deeper red in this soap, but I also think that the lighter color carries the phantom aspect of the Morrigan.


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 16, 2013)

Badger, awesome job!!!!! These look great! Thanks for posting!


----------



## danahuff (Mar 17, 2013)

Celtic myths are my favorite! I took a course in undergrad in Celtic mythology, and we studied Irish myth for half the quarter and Welsh for the other half. Loved it! I am doing a King Arthur-themed bar for this challenge, but I did try to figure out how to do an Irish myth bar. Nice work, Badger. The colors are great for the Morrigan.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh my gosh. Everyone has done such a great job so far. I love the pieces of the myths you picked and the outcomes so far.  I hope this challenge is still open, it goes on to the end of the month right? I haven't made mine yet and I need lye.  Can't make soap without lye!


----------



## Seifenblasen (Mar 17, 2013)

Great job, Badger!  Looks like after a little hiccup in the beginning, you are now on a roll!  

I am actually more into Norse than Greco-Roman mythology, but since _Daphne_ is already lounging around my kitchen counter, I decided against making a new soap.  (Got a very busy rest of the month with lots of travel).


----------



## danahuff (Mar 17, 2013)

Seifenblasen, I love Norse mythology, too. So dark!

Have you read Neil Gaiman's book _American Gods_?

I will be interested to see what kinds of myths people choose.


----------



## Seifenblasen (Mar 17, 2013)

No, I will have to get that later.  Still struggling with Snorri Sturluson's  Prosa Edda (in modern English translation, of course, since I am completely clueless on Icelandic)  :-(.  I have a Swedish friend and borrow books on the subject from her and one time she inadvertently gave me one in Swedish!  roblem:

What interests me also is how Northern Europe gave up (albeit not without some wars being fought) its own homegrown gods and switched to a foreign Judeo-Christian god.  Granted, they managed to retain some of the tradition and practices but give things names acceptable to the new religion, such as substituting Freya with the Virgin Mary.  (Exactly how it works out, I don't know, since Freya tends to sleep around a bit) ...  :Kitten Love:


----------



## dianne70 (Mar 17, 2013)

Everyone has done an excellent job so far.....still have to make mine, just have to wait for a rather large cut on my hand to heal a bit before making anymore soap    But I am totally inspired!  Love them all


----------



## WallFlower (Mar 18, 2013)

Beautifuuuuuuul soaps! I can't wait to participate the next time. Love seeing these soap challenge soaps!


----------



## MaitriBB (Mar 18, 2013)

I am trying to use the challenges to try new things that I might otherwise not have tried   This is my "Gaia" soap:







It's a goat's milk soap with M&P embeds.  The scent is lavender, cucumber, and sage.  First time using embeds, it's "meh" for me.  But it smells good


----------



## Seifenblasen (Mar 18, 2013)

Ah ha!  This is funny, your soap looks kind of like the reverse of mine.  :razz:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f22/patience-lack-la-belle-epoque-cut-photo-32996/

Edit:  Love how you keep your goat milk part so white and creamy!


----------



## danahuff (Mar 19, 2013)

*Avalon*

Here is my contribution: Avalon, based on King Arthur's burial site.

I am also linking to my making and cutting videos.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1yFf89q_9E[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKy-AaR1xpY[/ame]


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 19, 2013)

I really do love your bars Dana. Very nice swirls in the middle there. I scared my dog while watching your video because you quoted me and I wasn't expecting it and so I squealed and he barked at me... I should record myself watching and reacting to videos on YouTube... I'm sure it would be more entertaining than my making and cutting soaps lol.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 19, 2013)

Dana, you're a woman after my own heart...I love King Arthur! That soap is beautiful!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 19, 2013)

Wow, very nice Dana. :-D


----------



## green soap (Mar 19, 2013)

Awesome soap Dana!


----------



## dianne70 (Mar 19, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful swirls and colours....I'm hoping for much the same swirl when I do my soap...fingers crossed!


----------



## paillo (Mar 19, 2013)

Great job all! And Shawnee, Shawnee, whither art thou?


----------



## danahuff (Mar 19, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> I really do love your bars Dana. Very nice swirls in the middle there. I scared my dog while watching your video because you quoted me and I wasn't expecting it and so I squealed and he barked at me... I should record myself watching and reacting to videos on YouTube... I'm sure it would be more entertaining than my making and cutting soaps lol.



Ha ha! Sorry doggie. You just described the scent so perfectly. Your videos are great!


----------



## danahuff (Mar 19, 2013)

AlchemyandAshes said:


> Dana, you're a woman after my own heart...I love King Arthur! That soap is beautiful!



Oh, me too. I am a complete Arthur nerd. I get insufferable when I talk about him. I turn on the lecturer voice.


----------



## danahuff (Mar 19, 2013)

dianne70 said:


> Absolutely beautiful swirls and colours....I'm hoping for much the same swirl when I do my soap...fingers crossed!


 
Good luck. As you can see, it is easy to do as swirls go.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 19, 2013)

danahuff said:


> Oh, me too. I am a complete Arthur nerd. I get insufferable when I talk about him. I turn on the lecturer voice.



Didn't you ask what the difference was between myth and legend? It's a test question I had on a humanities paper years and year ago, and the answer is something like this :

Myths are stories primarily based around supernatural beings, ancestors, or heroes. Myths are stories that explain world views of the society in which they are a part of.  Legends deal with heros and are stories that are handed down generation to generation and are thought to be historical in nature rather then focusing purely on the supernatural.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 19, 2013)

paillo said:


> Great job all! And Shawnee, Shawnee, whither art thou?



I'm cheating with this one...I had voted "Mythology" for our first challenge (Mardi Gras") and had already had an idea...so then I used that idea for our Essential Oil Blend Swap...and I'm gonna get my mileage out of it because its my Mythology soap too:

Blodeuwedd the Ninefold

Goddess of the Western Isles of Paradise
From the Welsh legends of the Mabinogion

The magicians Gwydion and Math took the flowers of the oak, and the flowers of the broom, and the flowers of the meadowsweet, and from those they conjured up the fairest and most beautiful maiden anyone had ever seen. And they baptized her in the way that they did at that time, and named her Blodeuwedd.

Blodeuwedd was created from nine types of flowers: oak, meadowsweet, broom, cockle, bean, nettle, chestnut, primrose, and hawthorn.

My soap was made with nine essential oils ("Ninefold"): Pink Grapefruit, Jasmine, Rosewood, Lemon, Ylang Ylang, Geranium, Amyris, Patchouli and Cassia...colored with Madder Root.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 19, 2013)

thats a great idea Shawnee.   It's very pretty.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks! 
I forgot to mention that Blodeuwedd means "Flower Face" and she is considered a Goddess of Spring, which is why I chose a predominantly floral scent.
I was testing the scent out on the other EO Blend swappers before I "introduce it" to my lineup...so I will anxiously await their reviews. And next time, I'm going to try to swirl it the way Dana did for her Avalon soap...that is gorgeous!


----------



## Seifenblasen (Mar 19, 2013)

I like both Dana's and your soap!  I think overtime you guys have almost developed a "signature look"; one not necessarily better than others, but they may appeal to different people.


----------



## danahuff (Mar 19, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Didn't you ask what the difference was between myth and legend? It's a test question I had on a humanities paper years and year ago, and the answer is something like this :
> 
> Myths are stories primarily based around supernatural beings, ancestors, or heroes. Myths are stories that explain world views of the society in which they are a part of.  Legends deal with heros and are stories that are handed down generation to generation and are thought to be historical in nature rather then focusing purely on the supernatural.



Yeah, but that was kind of being snarky because a lot of people don't know. There is a kernel of truth at the bottom of a legend, usually.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm entering an M&P prototype. I'm out of lye, so no CP for this one, though I full on plan to do it at some point after I order more lye. Which won't be til next month *cries*  Anyway, here we go: 

Three Fates Soap 

The three fates are a common part of mythology of many eras. For simplicity’s sake, we’re going Greek. Clotho controlled birth through spinning life on her spinning wheel. She is represented through the red blood of new life on the left. Lachesis measured life – essentially the lifespan, the path of life or luck in life. She is represented through the swirl. Atropos controlled death by snipping the thread of life with her “abhorred shears.”She is represented by the yellow on the right; yellow was the color representing sadness and the life cycle in Ancient Greece.; Grecians wore yellow to funerals. The Fates answered to no one and could be controlled only by Zeus, but complimenting them was Dike, the goddess of Justice. She kept all in balance and is represented by the swirl being opposite-balanced; red with yellow on one side, yellow with red on the other. The Three Fates is scented with a blend of pomegranate and fig for a Mediterranean compliment to the theme.   The finished CP soap will have natural colorants and a slightly different swirl design.


----------



## danahuff (Mar 19, 2013)

Shawnee, I love your Celtic/Medieval/Renaissance thing. I still say you would clean up at a Ren Faire. 

And thanks, everyone!


----------



## dianne70 (Mar 19, 2013)

Shawnee...love your soap, and the EO blend sounds fabulous.....Mel, love yours too...and I love your description    Just made mine just now, so hopefully this time tomorrow I can post pictures.....hopefully in this thread and not the botched batches one!!


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 20, 2013)

Everyones soap looks wonderful.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 20, 2013)

danahuff said:


> Shawnee, I love your Celtic/Medieval/Renaissance thing. I still say you would clean up at a Ren Faire.
> 
> And thanks, everyone!



I would LOVE to do RenFaires, but...
At the Bay Area Ren Fest a few weekends ago, there were 3 soapers! And guess what...their displays and products were FILTHY! The festival grounds are mulched and under trees, and when people walk by, it just kicks dust up all over the place. There's really no way to avoid it and keep with the 16th century theme (our RenFest is 16th century based). One soaper used organza bags, one used shrink wrap (not 16th century, but whatever...LOL), and one was unwrapped with a sticker label. It looked so unappealing with dirt and dust all over everything (you should have seen the lotions! Eww!), and without glass cases, I have no idea how you could avoid it. My husband thinks its a great idea too, but I'm worried about having dirt all over my soaps and displays...:???:


----------



## danahuff (Mar 20, 2013)

Well, that is too bad. I just think it'd be perfect. Strange, when I lived in GA, we used to go to the Georgia Renaissance Festival every year, and they never had soap. I guess it's sort of luck of the draw.


----------



## Badger (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow, I am in awe at all the lovely soaps!  Dana, Avalon is beautiful and I loved hearing you speak so much about the stories of King Arthur and his knights.  Shawnee, your soap is lovely and I love the idea of using the 9 scents; I actually had a sort of similar idea but using colors and decided it was far too complicated for me to do right now... in the future, I might make the soap I was thinking of though ;-)  Mel, I love your prototype and the representation of the Fates.  It was clear you put a lot of thought into it! Well done everyone!


----------



## dianne70 (Mar 20, 2013)

Finally got it done!  Here is mine "Persephone - Goddess of the Underworld" (Greek Mythology). 
Persephone was Goddess of Spring Growth, alongside her mother Demeter.  One day while playing in a flowery meadow she was seized by Haides and carried off to the Underworld to be his bride.  Her mother searched and searched and found out that her husband Zeus had conspired in her abduction - she was furious and refused to let the earth fruit until Persephone was released.  Zeus relented, but because Persephone had tasted the food of Haides - *Pomegranate* Seeds - she was forced forever to spend half the year in the Underworld.  Her annual return to the earth is marked by flowering meadows and new growth - Spring.  Her return to the Underworld in Winter sees the dying down of plants and halting of growth.

Used Activated Charcoal to represent the Underworld, and the colours were for the fiery depths of hell!......but could also be for colours of spring growth.  Scented with Pomegranate FO.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 20, 2013)

That is BEAUTIFUL! The colors and the scent all tie in nicely with the myth.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 20, 2013)

WOW. That is beautiful Dianne. Truly a piece of of art and your choice of myth is represented well.  Amazing job truly.


----------



## danahuff (Mar 20, 2013)

Dianne, gorgeous! I love how you pulled the whole package together with scent, colors, and symbolism. Amazing!


----------



## danahuff (Mar 20, 2013)

I love that Three Fates Soap. I used to have a professor in college who said the one you need to watch out for is that one with the scissors.


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 20, 2013)

Love all of the soaps!  I liked your video danahuff!  I got a sample of the crisp apple rose a few months ago and made a small batch from that. It is a favorite scent!  Hopefully BB doesn't discontinue it :sad:  Also liker Persephone's soap and the story behind it.  Great job everyone!


----------



## Badger (Mar 21, 2013)

Dianne, that soap is gorgeous and I love how you tied the story together with the colors and the fragrance.  Very impressive


----------



## Relle (Mar 21, 2013)

Hazels suggestion- 

Hermaphroditus, the two-sexed son of Aphrodite and Hermes (Venus and Mercury) had long been a symbol of bisexuality or effeminacy, and was portrayed in Greco-Roman art as a female figure with male genitals.Ovid's account relates that Hermaphroditus was nursed by naiads in the caves of Mount Ida,[4] a sacred mountain in Phrygia (present day Turkey). At the age of fifteen, he grew bored with his surroundings and traveled to the cities of Lycia and Caria. It was in the woods of Caria, near Halicarnassus (modern Bodrum, Turkey) that he encountered the nymph, Salmacis, in her pool. She was overcome by lust for the boy, who was very handsome but still young, and tried to seduce him, but was rejected. When he thought her to be gone, Hermaphroditus undressed and entered the waters of the empty pool. Salmacis sprang out from behind a tree and jumped into the pool. She wrapped herself around the boy, forcibly kissing him and touching his breast. While he struggled, she called out to the gods that they should never part. Her wish was granted, and their bodies blended into one form, "a creature of both sexes".[5] Hermaphroditus prayed to Hermes and Aphrodite that anyone else who bathed in the pool would be similarly transformed, and his wish was granted.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 21, 2013)

Love the myth and the soap. I love all the colors, the varying degrees of what sexuality can be. Well done Relle!


----------



## Badger (Mar 21, 2013)

Relle, I love the soap and the myth with it, I think it is very fitting


----------



## Genny (Mar 21, 2013)

Ahh...the infamous rack & balls soap.


----------



## Seifenblasen (Mar 21, 2013)

Very cute!  How did you scent it?


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 21, 2013)

I love that! So pretty, everyone's soaps are coming out so lovely, I'm sure to take a hit on my ego when mine comes out. I just made it last night, waiting to cut for the reveal.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 21, 2013)

melstan & dianne - 

Beautiful soaps and great colors!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you Hazel!  Shannon you are proving to be a talented soapmaker. I am sure your soap will be fine. I look toward the reveal!


----------



## Relle (Mar 21, 2013)

Genny said:


> Ahh...the infamous rack & balls soap.


 
Ha,ha, only the select few will get that.:shh:


----------



## Relle (Mar 21, 2013)

Seifenblasen said:


> Very cute! How did you scent it?


 
The scent that I put in it doesn't really go with the myth, so I'm leaving that up to your imagination.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm highly imaginative. Perhaps this scent would be perfect for your Hermaphroditus soap.


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok here is my Mythology submission... Ambrosia!

Backstory: So when this challenge first was in the poll phase still, I was telling my dh about it and the fact that only one currently stumping me (from the choices) was the mythology one. I knew right away what I would have done for the others, however my main focus was the local because it and mythology were in close running. So Curt says "how about Ambrosia... the drink of the gods" and it clicked and I knew I would figure out something to do with Ambrosia if Mythology won, which it did. So I googled Ambrosia just to get some inspiration etc and a quote from Homer caught my eye. I'll post some of the article...

"In ancient Greek mythology, ambrosia is sometimes the food or drink of the Greek gods (or demigods), often depicted as conferring ageless immortality upon whoever consumed it. It was brought to the gods in Olympus by doves, so it may have been thought of in the Homeric tradition as a kind of divine exhalation of the Earth.

Ambrosia is very closely related to the gods' other form of sustenance, nectar. The two terms may not have originally been distinguished; though in Homer's poems nectar is usually the drink and ambrosia the food of the gods; it was with ambrosia Hera 'cleansed all defilement from her lovely flesh'.."

There was more but I stopped there because the quote about Hera cleansing her skin with Ambrosia just brought it all home for me. 

Because Hera is the goddess of Woman and Marriage I thought it fitting to soap with Love Spell (and because I happen to LOVE LOVE LOVE this fragrance). The colors I used were only picked to bring a pop of color and have no major significance. I was going to attempt a peacock swirl on the top, but alas I failed a bit (you can watch the making video I have posted on my channel if you wanna) but it's still very pretty, imho.


----------



## Badger (Mar 21, 2013)

It is a beautiful soap, Shannon and I like how you presented the story with it


----------



## Hazel (Mar 21, 2013)

Shannon - 

Very well written about the myth! It is gorgeous and I think Love Spell is a great scent for it. I love the blue color in your soap. Do you mind me asking what colorant you used?


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks Badger and Hazel! I used Ultramarine Violet and Black Oxide for my swirls. I got them from Bramble Berry


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 21, 2013)

I knew it would be great Shannon. I think Love Spell is a perfect scent for this soap,  and historically purples are the color of royalty, so perfect to represent a Goddess.    *Applauds.*


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks Mel!


----------



## dianne70 (Mar 22, 2013)

Very pretty, love the swirls, and what the soap represents, Shannon


----------



## houseofwool (Mar 22, 2013)

I can't see the picture, but what about Neptune?


----------



## hlee (Mar 22, 2013)

Again I am amazed by the awesome soaps, great storytelling, and just the creativity in all of you. Great job and thank you all again for the inspiration.


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 22, 2013)

Okay here is my submission for the Mythology challenge. Problem is I know nothing about Mythology so all I have is a new soap that smells like the ocean and a picture. Maybe someone else can write a story for me


----------



## hlee (Mar 22, 2013)

Someone definitely can and it is really pretty!


----------



## Genny (Mar 22, 2013)

Very lovely Marghewitt    How about something like Siren's Song 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siren


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 22, 2013)

marghewitt said:


> Okay here is my submission for the Mythology challenge. Problem is I know nothing about Mythology so all I have is a new soap that smells like the ocean and a picture. Maybe someone else can write a story for me



In the beginning God created the heavens...

Not exactly ancient mythology but that's it looks like to me.


----------



## houseofwool (Mar 22, 2013)

I immediately thought of water and ice when I say it, what about 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sedna_%28mythology%29 - the eskimo goddess of the sea?



> Other versions of the legend depict Sedna as a beautiful maiden who  rejects marriage proposals from the hunters of her village. When an  unknown hunter appears, Sedna's father agrees to give her to him as wife  in return for fish. Sedna's father gives Sedna a sleeping potion and  gives her to the hunter who takes her to a large nest on a cliff,  revealing his true form: a great raven. She wakes surrounded by birds.  Her father attempts to rescue her, but her husband the bird creature  becomes angry, causing a great storm. In desperation, Sedna's father  throws her into the raging sea. Attempting to cling to the kayak, her  hands freeze and her fingers fall off becoming the creatures of the sea.  She falls to the bottom of the sea and grows a fish tail.


----------



## dianne70 (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow.....such a pretty soap....I'm sure there are many myths about the ocean and things that live in it!


----------



## Badger (Mar 22, 2013)

It is a lovely soap Marghewitt, I saw the picture and started thinking about the Nine Sisters of Norse Mythology. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nine_Mothers_of_Heimdallr
http://www.northernpaganism.org/shrines/ninesisters/information/welcome.html


----------



## Relle (Mar 22, 2013)

Hazel said:


> I'm highly imaginative. Perhaps this scent would be perfect for your Hermaphroditus soap.


 
That would work really well Hazel . Thanks for finding that, I can imagine it.


----------



## Relle (Mar 22, 2013)

Genny said:


> Very lovely Marghewitt  How about something like Siren's Song
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siren


 
I vote Sirens song with Genny  .


----------



## Hazel (Mar 22, 2013)

I like Siren's Song, too. Although, Nine Sisters is a cool name. Sedna also sounds pretty but wow! what a violent and bloody legend. :shock:

With the earlier suggestion of Neptune, I browsed on Wikipedia since it has been so many years since I read mythology to find related myths. I found out the Neptune's wife was Salacia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salacia_(mythology)

I thought it was interesting what was said about her. 


> Salacia was the personification of the calm and sunlit aspect of the sea.[8] Derived from Latin sal meaning "salt",[9] the name Salacia denotes the wide, open sea,[10] and is sometimes literally translated to mean sensational.


@ Shannon -

Thanks for the info about the colorants. I looked at your pic again and thought it is purple. I don't know why I thought it looked blue the other day. Just tired, I guess.


----------

